# Are nose piercings acceptable for a Christian young lady?



## a_ caribbean_dream (Sep 25, 2007)

I am really considering getting a nose piercing soon.  I have done some research and prayer but still have some serious thinking to do.  When I got my ears pierced for the first time at 18, my father flipped but is now used to it. (imagine seeing my nose with a stud in it!)  I want to make a personal informed decision.  I want to know if anyone knows if it is prohibited in anyway as a Christian...?​


----------



## Kurlee (Sep 25, 2007)

bumping!


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Sep 27, 2007)

Any opinions at ALL?


----------



## chicacanella (Sep 27, 2007)

I have an opinion:

well, God's Word says, 

19What? know ye not that your body is the temple of the Holy Ghost which is in you, which ye have of God, and ye are not your own? 
 20For ye are bought with a price: therefore glorify God in your body, and in your spirit, which are God's.


Your body doesn't actually belong to you but to God and to put a permanent mark on it would be like a renter redecorating a house that doesn't belong to them. Yes, they live in the home but it is not their home.


This is how we were bought, with the ultimate sacrafice of Jesus' blood. He rose again three days later.

So now imagine this scenario which I use to illustrate the hopelessness of man before the arrival of the Son of God.

A man lives in a home which may be very pretty on the outside but in a certain amount of years, his home will be demolished and he will be sent off to live to a horrible, run down, painful place. 

This is our bodies the home and the man who lives inside the home is our souls. 

Now the man was given a home made by the owner before the man was born and for a certain amount of time he obeyed his owner. The owner took care of him and supplied him with everything he needed.  He was the best owner that there could ever be and corrected him when he was wrong because of love and not wanted him to go down the wrong path.  His owner only asked for him to take care of the land around the home and to obey the rules of living in the home and on the land.

But when the man became older, he began to fall away and not listen to the instructions the owner told him that would bless him throughout his whole life. He began to do things his way and so the owner sent his son some of his workers to tell him to come back and do the right thing. But the man refused to listen and said he will live his life as he pleased.  So the owner was  away and sent some of his workers to collect the vegetables and produce from the land but the man didn't even have this. So he got mad and beat the workers up off of his land and porch and gave him nothing.  He then beat another worker up and gave him two stalks of corn, though he had been living on the land for many years.  So finally, the owner said, "I will send my son. I know they wouldn't treat him in such a way because he is my only son and out of respect for me, they will revere him."

But they did not and he said, "I should conspire with my neighbors to kill the owner's son, so we will finally be able to own all this land." Now the owner had gave land to other neighbors and built wonderful different looking homes.  So, they killed the owner's son because they didn't want the son to inherit the land. They wanted to rule the land all by themselves and be in control of the homes.


----------



## chicacanella (Sep 27, 2007)

So, after they killed the owner's son, they put him off of their land.


The parable is this: The homes are the bodies God has given to us and made while we were in our mother's wounds.  The land is the earth which God has given us to be in charge of and the rules for the land and the home are the commandments of God.  The servants are the martyred servants of God that have been given to us before the arrival of God's only son.  Now, yes the owner (God) sent his only son to come down and tell the renters of the land and home to give the offerings that are due unto God (the owner) but they didn't want to listen because they wanted to rule and do things their way. They wanted to be the sole owners of the land and not renters.

The owner paid a big price, a huge sacrafice sending his only son down to talk to the renters, even after they had killed the other servants and beat many of them.  Now that is the parable of how Jesus came down to earth to be a sacrafice to save the lost, those living on the land not doing what the owner (God) commanded and not being fruitful.  There is no one else the owner could have sent or ever send that would be more revered or a bigger sacrafice than his son. His son was the ultimate sacrafice and why: because the owner knew that one day, the renters home would fall down and the renter would have no place to live.  So, the renter would be sent off to the most horrible place in town where people were slaves to the main person of that land and his servants, a place that was far, far, far away from the owner and the warmth and love of the owner of his words could not be felt.  But guess what, the owner didn't want that to happen. He loved the renters even though they did not listen to him and completely disobeyed everything they said, though he would've have "supplied all their needs according to his riches in glory if they would've listened".  He didn't want to see them go off to this horrible place where the people would be slaves and abused day and night.

This place is hell and the person who controls that place is the enemy, Satan.  God sent his only son down which was the ultimate sacrafice cause he cared enough that he didn't want to see us go there.

Now, your body is not yours. How would a owner react if he saw the home he built for you being ornated with permanent moldings and plasterings without his approval?  If I were the owner and a renter just upped and small hole and naled a permanent fixture there, I would be upset.  I mean, it is one thing to paint it a different color which can be easily removed but to do something permanent. I don't know about that but that is something you will have to fast and pray to God about and look to his holy word to see what is acceptable.


----------



## Mocha5 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Carribean! I thought you would have had more responses by now. But for the most part I lump piercings, tatoos, and plastic surgery all in the same category. Flesh is just that....flesh! I think that God is more concerned with our spirit man.  Here is the link to the tatoo thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=149253&highlight=tatoos

I have had a belly piercing and an eyebrow piercing before I was born again. I have recently considered having my nose pierced. I didn't really pray about it but I waited awhile so that I could be led by the spirit. And I eventualy loss the desire. But as of today, I STILL WANT a tummy tuck! 


ETA:  Here's the cosmetic surgery link: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=151087


----------



## chicacanella (Sep 27, 2007)

Parable example came from Mark 12.


----------



## chicacanella (Sep 27, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> Hi Carribean! I thought you would have had more responses by now. But for the most part I lump piercings, tatoos, and plastic surgery all in the same category. Flesh is just that....flesh! I think that God is more concerned with our spirit man.  Here is the link to the tatoo thread:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=149253&highlight=tatoos
> 
> I have had a belly piercing and an eyebrow piercing before I was born again. I have recently considered having my nose pierced. I didn't really pray about it but I waited awhile so that I could be led by the spirit. And I eventualy loss the desire. But as of today, I STILL WANT a tummy tuck!


 
Well, if you look at it according to the parable it would be like, the roof or gutter is falling down on a house and you go and get that fixed. So, like after having babies, I guess you are getting it fixed but don't take my word for it! Take God;s word!


----------



## Mocha5 (Sep 27, 2007)

chicacanella said:


> Well, if you look at it according to the parable* it would be like, the roof or gutter is falling down on a house and you go and get that fixed. So, like after having babies, I guess you are getting it fixed* but don't take my word for it! Take God;s word!


 

Didn't read the parable.  On my way out but I will most certainly read it when I get back!


----------



## chicacanella (Sep 27, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> Didn't read the parable. On my way out but I will most certainly read it when I get back!


 

Aww, I just read the bottom of ur siggy and that is soooo special. All kids should be raised like this.

Oh and I don't know why I had to make it soooo long, but just wanted to make it really understandable.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't think they are either Godly or attractive.  They (the backings...the holders) look like boogers inside of the nose and you have to go up in your nose to put the backing on.  

      

Please don't be offended if anyone has one.  I don't want anyone's feelings hurt.   So I apologize ahead of time.


----------



## Browndilocks (Sep 27, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> I don't think they are either Godly or attractive.  *They (the backings...the holders) look like boogers* inside of the nose and you have to go up in your nose to put the backing on.
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't be offended if anyone has one.  I don't want anyone's feelings hurt.   So I apologize ahead of time.



  True - the bigger ones anyway.

I actually think the really small, baby sized nose rings are cute. The little diamond shreds. A nose piercing is no worse than an ear piercing,  so as long as its done in good taste...  My grandmother told me that piercings of any kind is a sin but being that I had 2 in each ear since I was a kid, I already feel that what's done is done.  I'm actually contemplating getting a belly ring because I had to have laproscopic surgery a little while ago.  A belly ring would cover the scar on my navel.  :crazy:


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 27, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> I don't think they are either Godly or attractive. They (the backings...the holders) look like boogers inside of the nose and you have to go up in your nose to put the backing on.
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't be offended if anyone has one. I don't want anyone's feelings hurt. So I apologize ahead of time.


 
Uh-ohhhhh.....I think Seraphinele might find a booger chart for us in the near future........she already had me on the floor with the boo-boo chart with numbers and e'rthang....


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 27, 2007)

Browndilocks said:


> True - the bigger ones anyway.
> 
> I actually think the really small, baby sized nose rings are cute. The little diamond shreds. A nose piercing is no worse than an ear piercing, so as long as its done in good taste... My grandmother told me that piercings of any kind is a sin but being that I had 2 in each ear since I was a kid, I already feel that what's done is done. I'm actually contemplating getting a belly ring because I had to have laproscopic surgery a little while ago. A belly ring would cover the scar on my navel. :crazy:


Browndi....guess what?  I was born (yes born) with two holes in my ears (in the upper and lower part of my ear lobe ).  AND my son was born with a hole in his upper ear in the very same place that I have one of mine.  

It's interesting how ear piercings are considered a sin, but I'll tell you,   my babygirls have their ears pierced.  But not the nose


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Uh-ohhhhh.....I think Seraphinele might find a booger chart for us in the near future........she already had me on the floor with the boo-boo chart with numbers and e'rthang....


Hey Angel...what did I miss with Seraphinele?    Is it in this thread, which I haven't totally read?... Oh Dear...   I just saw the topic and jumped in.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 27, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Hey Angel...what did I miss with Seraphinele?  Is it in this thread, which I haven't totally read?... Oh Dear... I just saw the topic and jumped in.


 
Its in the Health section and it was dlewis who started the thread and it talked about movements....here is the link:


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=155163

I laughed until my bun popped out!!!


----------



## klb120475 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Uh-ohhhhh.....I think Seraphinele might find a booger chart for us in the near future........she already had me on the floor with the boo-boo chart with numbers and e'rthang....


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Its in the Health section and it was dlewis who started the thread and it talked about movements....here is the link:
> 
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=155163
> ...


Lawd...chile...Pick me up from off the flo'.... An actual Poo Chart?????


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 27, 2007)

klb120475 said:


>


Klb, you were a mess in that thread.    

Oh and let me clarify....this ain't Ice!


----------



## klb120475 (Sep 27, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Klb, you were a mess in that thread.
> 
> Oh and let me clarify....this ain't Ice!


 

I had fun in that thread.


----------



## cabellera (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's a good link that gives you some background. You may not be a teen, but the info is good.

http://christianteens.about.com/od/advice/f/tattoo.htm

Also be careful what you tattoo, pierce that it does not have any symbolic meaning. You don't want to conjure up any familiar spirits based on a configuration of piercings you have on your body. But I think that holds more so for tattoo symbols.


----------



## MsKipani (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't think that a nose piercing diminishes your relationship with God at all...if a nose piercing is an issue, then I think that pierced ears would be an issue.  Go with what you are comfortable with but I dont see anything wrong with it


----------



## dlewis (Sep 27, 2007)

Rebekah, Jacob's mother had a nose ring.


----------



## Browndilocks (Sep 27, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Browndi....guess what?  I was born (yes born) with two holes in my ears (in the upper and lower part of my ear lobe ).  AND my son was born with a hole in his upper ear in the very same place that I have one of mine.
> 
> It's interesting how ear piercings are considered a sin, but I'll tell you,   my babygirls have their ears pierced.  But not the nose



  I'd love to see that.


----------



## Mocha5 (Sep 27, 2007)

cabellera said:


> Here's a good link that gives you some background. You may not be a teen, but the info is good.
> 
> http://christianteens.about.com/od/advice/f/tattoo.htm
> 
> *Also be careful what you tattoo, pierce that it does not have any symbolic meaning. You don't want to conjure up any familiar spirits based on a configuration of piercings you have on your body. But I think that holds more so for tattoo symbols*.


 

Yes!  I totally agree! 

Shimmie, ok some of them look like boogers but not all!  And what's up with yall being born with holes in your ears?  Yeah, I wanna see pictures too.


----------



## Mocha5 (Sep 27, 2007)

chicacanella said:


> Aww, I just read the bottom of ur siggy and that is soooo special. All kids should be raised like this.
> 
> Oh and I don't know why I had to make it soooo long, but just wanted to make it really understandable.


 

Thank you, Chica!  I hope he stays this way cause I'm afraid if they catch him on a bad day it's gone be ON AND POPPIN! :hardslap:


Nice & Wavy: Errr...ummmm....we gone need for you to officially give your opinion on nose piercings.  Thanks in advance, hon.


----------



## Mocha5 (Sep 27, 2007)

Well I'm a teensy insy diamond stud kinda girl.  

Cute







Not so cute






pretty girl though.  


Ms. Shimmie I would think that you would have SOME kinda body jewelry to you know..shimmie it...


----------



## mzcris (Sep 27, 2007)

God looks at the heart of man/woman...NOT the outward appearance.  People judge us for how we look...but not God and that's what matter!


----------



## chicacanella (Sep 27, 2007)

mzcris said:


> God looks at the heart of man/woman...NOT the outward appearance. People judge us for how we look...but not God and that's what matter!


 

Well, I was thinking that also but it also says that our body is a temple where the holy spirit dwells.  I def. don't know the answer but I heard somewhere that the tatoo was created so people would know that Cain was cursed and wouldn't kill him.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 27, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> Well I'm a teensy insy diamond stud kinda girl.
> 
> Cute
> 
> ...


 
 Sweet Mocha, I don't have a belly ring ... not yet  I have seen some very pretty ones that I'd like to wear though  

I wear mostly Bindis (a foreheard jewel) or a Tikka which is similar to an earring but it's placed in a center part of my hair and drapes down to lay upon my forehead.

Here's a Tikka...http://www.kundanjewellery.in/tikka.htm

I'll see if I can get my daughter to take a zoomed close-up picture of my ear with the natural holes in it. I'll be with her next month at home in Florida. It will give you a hair pic of me as well. (I don't have a camera phone or a digital camera...hence no hair photos have ever been posted of me). 

But it's true, I was born with two holes (tiny) in my right ear...my son has one.  

Hugs and blessings Mocha, and to you too, Klb


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 27, 2007)

klb120475 said:


> I had fun in that thread.


  Girl, both you and 'Wavy' were a mess.  



			
				Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> "...a stoologist or sumthin"


...  When Nice & Wavy posted that I was on the floor. 

We all need to laugh more.  It's all pure ministry and it's healing to our souls for sure.  

So in two days, we've gone from crushed ice to boo-boo charts.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Sep 29, 2007)

chicacanella said:


> So, after they killed the owner's son, they put him off of their land.
> 
> 
> The parable is this: The homes are the bodies God has given to us and made while we were in our mother's wounds. The land is the earth which God has given us to be in charge of and the rules for the land and the home are the commandments of God. The servants are the martyred servants of God that have been given to us before the arrival of God's only son. Now, yes the owner (God) sent his only son to come down and tell the renters of the land and home to give the offerings that are due unto God (the owner) but they didn't want to listen because they wanted to rule and do things their way. They wanted to be the sole owners of the land and not renters.
> ...


 

Wow thank you so much for taking the time to write out that analogy.  While I can't say I understand it completely, I do have the general idea of me doing things physically to my body when it doesn't belong to me, but to God.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Sep 29, 2007)

I recently have had some very random medical issues with my skin and other circumstances that have caused me to completely re-evaulate my reasoning for wanting to get the piercing.

I feel as if I don't even have a good enough reason to get the piercing. When I started to think about why I really wanted it all I could think of are superficial reasons such as making me more attractive to the opposite sex.  Sad, I know. But that was only one of them.  I also am starting to see no difference between nose and ear piercings.  piercing is a piercing. Still have some major thinking to do.  

Thanks to everyone for their opinions- love you all!


----------

